# Nos gears



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

I recently obtained 2 beveled gears for a Massey-Ferguson, they are new-old-stock, which means that they are old, but never been used, the box has never been opened on the one. I can't find anything that will tell me what they fit.Maybe some of you Massey experts can tell me.The description is as follows, gear,6in diamiter,1 1/8 shaft hole, 35 teeth. part #241217m1. I also have 2 shafts for a Zenith carb, part # 1502002m91, they are slotted for a 1 3/8in. butterfly ,and some washers, part #1004897m1.


----------

